# Sram gear lever breakage



## sl2roubaix (Feb 18, 2014)

well been reading ya posts about levers breaking ,now mine broke 2 weeks ago and like everyone else bloody gear goes straight 2 highest .I stopped an fiddled with lever then it just fell out on ground now im disabled an no way im riding back home in that gear ,I have one good leg cant even walk without aid and a couple hundred mtrs an shes all over for me lay down ,ah ha now ive been muckin around cycles for quite a while so I pondered for a minute ,got it tipped bike upside down so i can rotate wheel so lost ya low range an stuck on smallest cog ,no wind your adjuster where cable goes into derailer keep winding that black knob out and turning pedals and just keep winding takes a while will seem tight but u will see gears changing down to lower cogs don't be afraid it will get tight when wont go anymore use your adjustment t first cable housing that will tighten more and I ended up in the middle of my ten speed and still have high low front derailer working and have been ridin like that for a week now


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

God, that was painful to read.


----------

